# Deboard early?



## Tumbleweed (Jun 17, 2011)

We have a roomette reserved MTZ-SEA.....there is a possibility we may want to stop in SLM to visit relatives....if we get off in SLM, would there be a problem? We would just purchase coach tickets a day or so later to go on to SEA.....


----------



## bombcar (Jun 17, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem unless you checked luggage; just let your attendant and conductor know you're getting off early.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 17, 2011)

bombcar said:


> Shouldn't be a problem unless you checked luggage; just let your attendant and conductor know you're getting off early.


Thanks!


----------



## jis (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah. I do that all the time, like hop off at Trenton, while I have a ticket to Newark, e.g. to catch the last NJT train of the night to Metropark, while Cardinal is happily running hours late.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 17, 2011)

Tumbleweed said:


> We have a roomette reserved MTZ-SEA.....there is a possibility we may want to stop in SLM to visit relatives....if we get off in SLM, would there be a problem? We would just purchase coach tickets a day or so later to go on to SEA.....


Why not just redo your rez and use the first part MYZ-SLM as booked in your Sleeper, then rebook in Coach from SLM-SEA on a Cascade or even the Starlite! No point in giving away $$$ to Amtrak! ^_^


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 17, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > We have a roomette reserved MTZ-SEA.....there is a possibility we may want to stop in SLM to visit relatives....if we get off in SLM, would there be a problem? We would just purchase coach tickets a day or so later to go on to SEA.....
> ...


Good thought, but we don't know for sure what we'll do yet......and I wonder if I would still get a low bucket price if I did that....


----------



## amamba (Jun 17, 2011)

I almost always book acela tix to BOS and then get off in PVD. I get more AGR points that way - and it was a trick taught to me by the traveler  An excellent trick!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 17, 2011)

amamba said:


> I almost always book acela tix to BOS and then get off in PVD. I get more AGR points that way - and it was a trick taught to me by the traveler  An excellent trick!


Good point....the coach fare SLM-SEA is less than $50.00, so I will get the minimum of 100 points?



(plus the original fare points MTZ-SEA....



)


----------



## russ (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a similar question. I have a ticket in coach on the LSL from NYP to CHI. However, I might want to board the same train at ROC instead. Could I use my NYP-CHI ticket to board at ROC, assuming I print it out in advance?


----------

